# 1961 Skipper Refurbish



## Bike boys (Mar 12, 2017)

Ive had this on an other thread before and in the faded chain guard the Sk--per I saw very faint. It was painted pink then red without primer not professional. I bought it for 20 bucks and I'm in the process of fixing it with my younger brother. My brother and I started getting into old bikes since we were 10 and we're 5 years older now. Its a really fun hobby to be "busy" with. Here are some pictures of it when we got it, stripping paint with a 50+ year old blow torch, sanding,  



Pretty ugly 

 

 

Still have some paint to get off the brackets  

  and what came out of the crank. What's left of the bearings. Anyone know where I can get the skipper decal and new bearings and bearing cups? Thanks I'll keep you guys posted.
Noah and Isaac


----------



## sludgeguy (Mar 12, 2017)

http://www.memorylane-classics.com
They have a ton of stuff! Great people too! Or
http://www.vintageschwinn.com/decals.html
Its a place to start. Looking good so far!


----------



## REC (Mar 13, 2017)

Bike boys said:


> Ive had this on an other thread before and in the faded chain guard the Sk--per I saw very faint. It was painted pink then red without primer not professional. I bought it for 20 bucks and I'm in the process of fixing it with my younger brother. My brother and I started getting into old bikes since we were 10 and we're 5 years older now. Its a really fun hobby to be "busy" with. Here are some pictures of it when we got it, stripping paint with a 50+ year old blow torch, sanding,  View attachment 435407
> Pretty ugly View attachment 435404 View attachment 435402 View attachment 435406Still have some paint to get off the brackets  View attachment 435411  and what came out of the crank. What's left of the bearings. Anyone know where I can get the skipper decal and new bearings and bearing cups? Thanks I'll keep you guys posted.
> Noah and Isaac




Hello Guys,
That appears to be a 24" bike based on the headtube. It also looks like the chainguard was mutilated!
It also appears that your work is cut out for you! It's nice to see someone of your generation jumping into the hobby. I will be watching to see where you go with this. I just finished re-doing one of these (and even the same size!) that was the last of the three sizes this particular design came in. Always liked them because they were different than the rest of the line.

In regard to the decals and such, they are slightly different on this size bike, but give Memory Lane a shot anyway. Are you going to original or just to get it back to "shining and rideable"? By the way.. $20 bucks was a heck of a deal, even considering the condition. Major score!

Good luck, and keep posting your progress. I'm anxious to see where this goes.

REC


----------



## Bike boys (Mar 13, 2017)

I will be making it shiny and original,  but still rideable. Perfect but not too perfect.  primer tonight hopefully


----------



## REC (Mar 13, 2017)

I sent you guys a private message - has to do with parts. See if you can get into the private messages section. Let me know.

REC


----------



## Bike boys (Mar 13, 2017)

Got home today and went right to work. Turns out my rims are shot. Rusted all the way through.. going to try to find some of them. Handlebars cleaned up very nice. Fenders are a little cringed at the front. May just keep them like that if I find some for cheap I'll buy them. I'll have pictures tonight again 
Thanks


----------



## Bike boys (Mar 14, 2017)

Looks like my brother found some new projects... got quite a bit of projects going on. But I'm still kicking on this skipper. Here is some pics of his new finds 

got some snow now...

1970 Honda 350. 

Here is some progress on this skipper. I looked at my rims and wow. They are trashed! It's been sitting for a while!



 



 pink and red colors can't get out of my head... if they were a girl, why not buy a Debbie? Going to get some thicker sandpaper and hopefully get the bike with primer by the end of the week. Thanks for looking
Noah


----------



## morton (Mar 15, 2017)

Bike boys said:


> Got home today and went right to work. Turns out my rims are shot. Rusted all the way through.. going to try to find some of them. Handlebars cleaned up very nice. Fenders are a little cringed at the front. May just keep them like that if I find some for cheap I'll buy them. I'll have pictures tonight again
> Thanks




Great to see someone your age doing something besides video gaming or staring vacant eyed at a smart phone.  Keep at it!  I predict you will go far in life my son!


----------



## Bike boys (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks, yah my generation is nuts in my opinion, I kind of do my own think. I'm and independent person along with my brother. So can I get the Schwinn badge for the off memory lane and it would fit? Or would it be too big? Would I ask for a 24" badge? And the 8" star Schwinn decal on the frame is too big as well? All decals are smaller on this particular bike?  
Thanks guys for your input guys your really helping us go further into this project


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2017)

The head badge should be the one that's 3.25" long with the hole spacing at about 2.75". It would also be the one without Chicago at the bottom. Pretty sure the Schwinn top tube decal was pretty much the same on most all of these early 60's bikes, just make sure it's the one that has a slight curve. The smaller straight line decal was used on the down tubes and Sting Rays.


----------



## sludgeguy (Mar 16, 2017)

As long you know what you have, a 1961 Skipper 24" and which parts, the nice folks at Memory Lanes will know exactly what you need. It never hurts to have the hole measurement to double check the new badge.
You are doing great!


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Mar 19, 2017)

i probably have your bearings and cups. if your in the omaha area, let me know. you can have them free.
might have some other stuff you need also.


----------



## Bike boys (Mar 23, 2017)

Got some anti rust primer tonight after sanding the bike to bare metal. Had a chance to put the first coat on, I also have the base red layer on it right now, I will ha e pics with the red paint on it tomorrow. Don't mind the girls bikes in the background, we are working in that. Taped up the chrome prices and kickstand.  I'm getting exited. Thanks


----------



## Bike boys (Jun 13, 2017)

Holy cow.. it's been real long.. I've been so busy the last weeks of school. I'm sorry guys... I am happy to announce the REC Schwinn Skipper is almost done! I wanted to mix old with new. The little kinks and the rustic seat make me so happy. And my little custom work with the chainguard.. keep in mind we are 16 and 13 year old KIDS.. we are no expert restorers.. enjoy!


----------



## Bike boys (Jun 13, 2017)

More pics


----------



## Bike boys (Jun 13, 2017)

Before and after


----------



## Bike boys (Jun 13, 2017)

Still need a few parts I can order but I'm happy


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 13, 2017)

Very cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

